# What to pack?



## ohhunter (Dec 19, 2005)

This may sound like a dumb question and may be not be posted in the correct forum, but here it goes... I am planning on a grouse hunting trip to Michigan next fall with a couple buddies and our dogs. I have never hunted far enough away to require and overnighter. So, what do I pack for a one-week trip to Michigan in the 2nd week of October. I know I need plenty of food for the dogs, water for the trip, 1st aid kit for humans and dogs and I am planning on bringing a back-up gun, but do I bring extra boots, hunting pants, vest, etc... Anything else I may not be thinking of? Can I expect the weather in the UP to be similar to the weather in NE Ohio? Thanks!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Sure take the extras. Better to have and need not, than need and not have. I carry the backup extras all the time and that includes a second set of keys outside the vehicle. Twice I've run into fellows that locked themselves out in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## ohhunter (Dec 19, 2005)

You see, I never thought about an extra set of keys! And I used to have a reputation for locking my keys in the car, but I have not done that for several years now. I want to travel light, but I don't want to forget the essentials. I know I can always buy stuff there in an emergency, but it has always been my experience when camping, that the nearest store is usually a long ways from where we camp.


----------



## Todd Reber (Nov 6, 2005)

Don't forget a GPS or a compass, the woods can get you turned around pretty easy. In case you do happen to spend the night in the woods pack a space blanket and something to start a fire with.


----------



## flytier231 (Nov 1, 2005)

ohh....,
YES to all of the previous suggestions! Space blanket and firestarter is no joke. Maybe add a small flashlight in case you get stuck out late. Good signaling tool. There are lots of cool LED ones out now. Small, lightweight, batteries last, and bright. Consider a head lamp, so useful for many outdoor situations in the dark- like fishing, out to and back from hunting, cooking, finding dropped stuff. All with the use of both hands! Great features on the PrincetonTec Aurora model.

Yes to extra boots AND socks. Take care of your "wheels". It's how you get around. Boot dressing too, even if they're Gore-Tex. I hope yours are, but even then they will get heavy if soaked. Rain gear/windbeaker, wooly and/or poly fleece layers.

Take a junker sleeping bag or blanket for your dog to curl up into. EMT Gel is great stuff for the dog's first aid kit. Pricey, but when you need it and use it once, it's worth it. Found it at Cabela's.

Two-way radios (walky-talkies) can be helpful to keep in touch and maybe life-saving in an emergency. Take extra batteries for everything!

Finally, a Leatherman or something like it for your belt. Knife, tools, and good pliers for those porcupine quills if your dog is not yet educated. Not a $9 piece of junk either! This is what Christmas and birthdays are for--- quality outdoor presents!! Start your list now!

In looking over this post, it seems like quite a list. BUT.... I've been lost in a mountain blizzard (for only several hours, but way long enough!), have had a brother spend the night in a flooded turkey river-bottom woods (all the emergency/rescue personnel basically thought he was dead, and so did I), and had enough other experiences where I either had this "gear" and used it, or wished I DID have it to use!
Hope you have what you need when you need it!

Good luck and good hunting!


----------

